# Myrtle Beach Courses?



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

I may be heading to Myrtle Beach for my business, What are the bests courses to hit while I am there? I will probably only be able to golf 2 maybe 3 times. So I would like to know the "Can't Miss" courses.

Thanks in advance,

Brandon


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

I live in south carolina but havent been able to play much in myrtle beach, I know there is alot of putt putt down there, if you find any nice course you like please inform me.


----------



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

*I will*

If I find a good course I will for sure let you know.


----------

